# Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV​*Während die Verbände der Angler - oft aus reinem Gewässer- und Fischneid - eher immer weitere Restriktionen und Schwierigkeiten aufbauen, die gerade den Zugang von Jugendlichen zum Angeln immer schwieriger machen, ist da selbst Greenpeace weiter und plädiert für Erleben in der Natur und zurücksetzen von Fischen ohne große bürokratische Hürden.


*Kinder brauchen mehr Erleben in freier Natur*
http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/in...id]=23&cHash=72468a9508b573be3bc18c5873621cf7
*Anmerkung der Red.:*


			
				Greenpeace-Magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Raus aus der Wohnung und rein in die freie Natur: im Matsch spielen, Regenwurm und Sperling beobachten, *Fische angeln und wieder freisetzen *oder Gewitter in den Bergen erleben. Kinder brauchen solche sinnlichen Erfahrungen mit der lebendigen Umwelt, betont der US-Autor Richard Louv in seinem Buch «Das letzte Kind im Wald? Geben wir unseren Kinder die Natur zurück!». Kern seiner Botschaft ist: Zurück zur Natur ist ein entscheidender Schritt vorwärts zu einer rundum gesunden Entwicklung von Kindern.


Wenn das selbst Greenpeace begreift, ist es eigentlich an der Zeit, dass das auch Anglerfunktionäre, Politiker und abgedrehte Schützer in Deutschland begreifen sollten.....


Auch diese Zitate treffen genau die Meinung, die wir schon lange vertreten:


			
				Greenpeace-Magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Denn nach Beobachtung des amerikanischen Journalisten und *Umweltaktivisten *ist heute das Band zwischen Kindern und der Natur zerrissen. Er spricht von einer «Natur-Defizit-Störung».





			
				Greenpeace-Magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesem Naturverlust entstünden körperliche und seelische Störungen, schreibt Louv unter Hinweis auf Studien und Gespräche mit Wissenschaftlern und Pädagogen.





			
				Greenpeace-Magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Autor setzt auf die heilenden Kräfte der Natur - in Form von Erleben, Spüren mit allen Sinnen unter freiem Himmel. Denn ein direkter Kontakt von Kindern zur natürlichen Wildnis und Fülle stärke ihr Selbstwertgefühl, ihre Persönlichkeit und intellektuelle Leistungsfähigkeit wie Lesekompetenz. *Zudem: Nur wer schon früh eine enge Beziehung zur Natur aufbaue, werde auch als Erwachsener respektvoll und schützend mit ihr umgehen.*





			
				Greenpeace-Magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Kinder hätten heute Angst im Zusammenhang mit der Umwelt, weil sie von Erwachsenen und Medien oft entweder als gefährlich oder als bedroht dargestellt werde


----------



## Luku (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*

wenn nur die mütter nicht immer wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*



> wenn nur die mütter nicht immer wären.


Man kann doch nicht alles auf die Mütter schieben.....
Was können die Mütter der Funktionäre für deren Unfähigkeit???????

;-))))))


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*

Tja, da ist Greenpeace gegenüber den meisten Funktionären der Anglerverbände nicht nur eine Nasenlänge sondern meilenweit voraus.
Doch haben wir ja die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass der Prozess des Begreifens auch irgendwann mal an entscheidender Stelle ein Anglerfunktionärsgehirn erreicht. :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja, da ist Greenpeace gegenüber den meisten Funktionären der Anglerverbände nicht nur eine Nasenlänge sondern meilenweit voraus.



Und nicht nur den Funktionären, sondern auch all den Anhängern der Anglerprüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*

Mal sehen, ob und welche Verbände der Angler da was draus machen - eine bessere Steilvorlage zur Argumentation gegenüber Medien, den verblendeten Schützern in Deutschland, und nicht zuletzt der Politik in Europa, Bund und Ländern wird es wohl nicht geben - sofern man die Natur FÜR und nicht GEGEN Menschen, Kinder und Angler schützen will...


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*

Hallo???
Wovon träumst du nachts???

Eher fegt "mein" schwächelnder BVB heute die Gunners aus dem Signal-Iduna-Park als dass auch nur irgendein Landesverband da drauf anspringt und es für gezielte Lobbyarbeit pro Angeln verwendet. :m

Ungeprüfte Kinder Fische fangen lassen, diese auch noch zurücksetzen dürfen, eventuell sogar mit dem noch ungeprüfteren Papi daneben und das am besten noch in einem Fluss oder See, wo der ortsansässige Verein gerade mit voller Verbandsunterstützung 5 Zentner Regenbogenforellen rein gekippt hat. Da wird jedes Verbandshirn doch sofort Alarm schlagen!!!!
Gut, dass Kinder ja nicht auch noch nachts unterwegs sind!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*

Dazu passt auch Ralles Artikel gut:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494

Nun wäre es doch aber an der Zeit, dass auch Verbände der Angler von Greenpeace lernen, dass gerade das Angeln als solches an sich mit der beste Schutz der Natur ist. 

Und man da nicht alibimäßig aus lauter Angst vor den abgedrehten und menschenfeindlichen Schützern in Deutschland diese auch noch in der Argumentation bestärken muss, wie gefährlich Angler für die Natur sind - umgekehrt wird eben ein Schuh draus.

Lasst gerade die Kinder und Jugendlichen raus zum direkten selber erleben und ermöglicht ihnen damit die Chance, Respekt und Anstand vor Natur und Kreatur selber zu erfahren, erleben und zu erlernen...

Weils nur so funktioniert und das ganze aufgedrückte und sinnleere erlernen nicht notwemdiger Prüfungsinhalte kein Kind oder Jugendlichen zu mehr Respekt odre Anstand vor Natur und Kreatur bringen wird.

Sowenig wie ein Kind den dummen Spruch "ihr lernt fürs Leben und nicht für die Schule" je glauben oder verinnerlichen wird, sowenig wird ein junger Angler mit der Prüfung ein besserer Angler mit Respekt vor Natur oder Kreatur durch pauken sinnloser Inhalte für eine Prüfung..

Und dass auch noch ausgerechnet ein Umweltaktivist für das zurücksetzen von Fischen plädiert, sollte vielleicht auch einigen verblendeten Verbandsfuzzis zu denken geben....


;-))))


----------



## angler1996 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hallo???
> Wovon träumst du nachts???
> 
> Eher fegt "mein" schwächelnder BVB heute die Gunners aus dem Signal-Iduna-Park als dass auch nur irgendein Landesverband da drauf anspringt und es für gezielte Lobbyarbeit pro Angeln verwendet. :m
> ...


 
Es hat eben ein US-Mensch geschrieben und nicht an die deutsche Regelwut gedacht.

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*

Und Amis dürfen nicht auch mal recht haben???


Aber recht oder nicht:
Und wenn man schon so anglerfreundliche Argumente ausgerechnet von Greenpeace frei Haus geliefert bekommt, MUSS man da als Verband oder Funbktionär von Anglern nicht einfach was draus machen, um, gerade der Regelwut der deutschen Bürokraten etwas entgegenzusetzen?


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*

Solange in den deutschen Ämtern in Erwägung gezogen wird, die Azubis für das Fach Bürokratismus in die Verbände zu schicken, wird das nix!


----------



## micbrtls (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*

Gehe mal davon aus, dass keiner von den Funktionären seine Macht abgeben will. In meinen Augen ein Kindergarten, die meisten müssen noch erzogen (Die sollen den ANGLERN dienen!!) werden!!

Traurig und beschämend!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Man könnte daher auch daran denken, eventuell die Überschrift zu ändern:
*Wer schützt unsere Kinder vor VDSF, DAFV und DAV?*
;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Die Verbände werden diese Chance nicht nutzen.

Erstens müssten sie dazu bekennen, dass ihre ganze vorherige Philosophie völlig blödsinnig war.

Zweitens müssten sie dazu von Naturschutz Ahnung haben, was fast durchgehend nicht der Fall ist.

Die werden sich Ihres praktischen Deckmäntelchens, unter dem sie ihre Verbots- und Regulierungsgeilheit teilweise verstecken, nicht selbst berauben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Es hat eben ein US-Mensch geschrieben und nicht an die deutsche Regelwut gedacht.
> 
> Gruß A.



Stimmt, aber die Gesetze der Natur sind weltweit die gleichen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man könnte daher auch daran denken, eventuell die Überschrift zu ändern:
> *Wer schützt unsere Kinder vor VDSF, DAFV und DAV?*
> ;-))




Kinder sind lästig. Sie behindern uns beim angeln, müssen beaufsichtigt werden, zahlen keine Verbandsbeiträge, haben keine Stimme in den Vereinen.

Was zur Hölle interessieren uns Kinder ??

Davon ab, wenn man die Blagen jetzt auch nochin die Natur entlässt, könnte das eine Entwicklung nach sich ziehen, dass man innerhalb von 15 -16 Jahren plötzlich kritisch denkende und die Natur verstehende Erwachsene heranzüchtet.
Die würden dann die Maskerade der Verbandsschergen sofort hinterblicken und könnten zum Problem werden.


----------



## Gemini (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

@Thomas
Du biegst dir diese Meldung aber schon ein bisschen zurecht finde ich... 

Es geht lediglich um eine Buchvorstellung im Greenpeace-Magazin, der Autor selbst 
hat mit Greenpeace nichts zu tun.

Er ist Angler – und Amerikaner – natürlich redet er über Fische fangen und zurücksetzen
weil das dort nunmal ein ganz normaler Vorgang ist.
Im Kern geht es aber um das "Zurück zur Natur", dessen Wichtigkeit für die Entwicklung 
von Kindern ich persönlich absolut unterschreiben würde.

Bei uns wird, so leid mir das persönlich tut, mit z.b. der vielbeschworenen "Waidmännischkeit" 
doch in der Breite eine ganz andere Ideologie verfolgt. 

Auch hätte mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit ein deutscher Autor anders über
das Thema Angeln in diesem Zusammenhang geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



> Du biegst dir diese Meldung aber schon ein bisschen zurecht finde ich...


Anglerfreundliche Publikationen von Naturschützern sollte auch jeder Verband und Funktionär  der Angler nutzen - notfalls auch zurechtbiegen... Sonst gibt man sein teuer verdientes Geld besser gleich Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV...



> Es geht lediglich um eine Buchvorstellung im Greenpeace-Magazin, der Autor selbst
> hat mit Greenpeace nichts zu tun.


Und die bringen das, weil sie gegen diese Vorstellung sind? 

Dann lies die Schlussfolgerung des Autoren, der das vorgestellt hat:


> Der erste Teil des Buchs ist sehr amerikanisch geprägt; *später wird auf die spezifische Situation in Deutschland eingegangen*. Der umfangreiche Maßnahmenkatalog greift auf alte Traditionen von Naturerleben zurück, gibt aber auch Anregungen für neue Aktivitäten. *In Deutschland dürfte das Buch all jenen Auftrieb geben, die sich bereits für ein ökologisches Lernumfeld einsetzen.* Dazu zählen die Initiatoren von Waldkindergärten oder jene, die sich für einen Umbau zubetonierter Schulhöfe zu einem grünem Zentrum des Schullebens engagieren.





> Auch hätte mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit ein deutscher Auto anders über
> das Thema Angeln in diesem Zusammenhang geschrieben.


*Genau das ist ja das Schlimme:*
Dass Deutsche (ob "Schützerautoren" oder Anglerverbandsfunktionäre) so weit weg vom praktischen Erleben in ihren Hinterzimmern verkommen, dass die so einfache Logik aus der freien Natur und normalem menschlichen Empfinden gar nicht mehr begreifen können............

Und wenn dann Verbände und Funktionäre so eine anglerfreundliche und positive Vorlage (von einem Ami oder nicht) nicht annehmen, findest Du das dann auch gut?


----------



## Brotfisch (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Ein lustiger Aufmacher!
Aber in der Tat ist insbesondere bei Greenpeace, teilweise aber auch bei den anderen "grünen" Verbänden in den letzten Jahren zu beobachten, dass die Angler Stück für Stück aus dem Zielfokus herausrücken und eher die Berufsfischerei und insbesondere die berufliche Meeresfischerei kritisch betrachtet werden. Mit dem Angler als Feind ist kaum Publicity zu machen. Sicher ist das auch dort noch nicht in allen Untergliederungen angekommen, so dass es vor Ort noch ausreichend Konfliktpotenzial gibt. Aber die Angelfischerei wird auf die sich abzeichnende Veränderung reagieren müssen, verliert man doch seinen Lieblingsfeind. Völlig unsinnig war daher die Kampagne gegen die Ausrufung des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres, in der ausgerechnet der VDSF den Vogelschützern "undemokratisches" Verhalten vorgeworfen hat.
Wohlgemerkt, die Kampagne war unsinnig. Das bedeutet nicht, dass nichts gegen den übermäßigen Frassdruck der Kormorane getan werden müßte.


----------



## Gemini (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die bringen das, weil sie gegen diese Vorstellung sind?



Die bringen das, weil es im Kern um das "Zurück zur Natur" geht. Angeln (und C&R) ist in Amerika bei ca. 60M angelnden Einwohnern ein wichtiger Teilaspekt davon. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Schlimme:
> Dass Deutsche (ob "Schützerautoren" oder Anglerverbandsfunktionäre) so weit weg vom praktischen Erleben in ihren Hinterzimmern verkommen, dass die so einfache Logik aus der freien Natur und normalem menschlichen Empfinden gar nicht mehr begreifen können............



Da wäre ich dann wieder bei dir, hier scheint es schon so gewünscht zu sein, dass Jugendliche lieber Castingsport auf einem Fussballplatz machen sollen statt irgendwo an Gewässern rumzulungern.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn dann Verbände und Funktionäre so eine anglerfreundliche und positive Vorlage (von einem Ami oder nicht) nicht annehmen, findest Du das dann auch gut?



Warum sollten sie? Widerspricht doch deren Ideologie die sie seit Jahrzehnten verfolgen. Und dann noch geschrieben von einem amerikanischen Barbaren der weder "waidmännisch" buchstabieren kann noch eine Prüfung abgelegt hat.

Aber nochmals, es ist schwierig diese Veröffentlichung fürs Angeln instrumentalisieren zu wollen weil es im Kern nicht ums Angeln geht, sondern einen Teilaspekt darstellt, weil der Autor Angler ist. Vielleicht ja doch, aber dann müssten wir beide das Buch erstmal lesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



			
				Gemini schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht doch, aber dann müssten wir beide das Buch erstmal lesen


Ich habs vor ;-))

Aber bis dahin genügt mir einmal diese klare, anglerfreundliche Einstellung eines Naturschutzaktivisten (ob Ami oder nicht), die (leider) wieder einmal mehr beweist, wie unfähig unsere Verbände und Funktionäre sind, sollten sie sich das nicht zu nutze machen..

Man sollte es eben in meinen Augen grundsätzlich als Funktionär/Verband nutzen, wenn man solch anglerfreundliche Vorlagen bekommt, unabhängig davon, was da noch drin stehen sollte....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Völlig unsinnig war daher die Kampagne gegen die Ausrufung des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres, in der ausgerechnet der VDSF den Vogelschützern "undemokratisches" Verhalten vorgeworfen hat.
> Wohlgemerkt, die Kampagne war unsinnig. Das bedeutet nicht, dass nichts gegen den übermäßigen Frassdruck der Kormorane getan werden müßte.


Das war aber nicht Greenpeace, sondern die verblendete, spendensammelnde deutsche Schützermafia und die genauso unfähigen deutschen Verbände und Funktionäre der Angler....



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ein lustiger Aufmacher!
> Aber in der Tat ist insbesondere bei Greenpeace, teilweise aber auch bei den anderen "grünen" Verbänden in den letzten Jahren zu beobachten, dass die Angler Stück für Stück aus dem Zielfokus herausrücken und eher die Berufsfischerei und insbesondere die berufliche Meeresfischerei kritisch betrachtet werden.


Lustig finde ich es eher nicht, wenn man die Unfähigkeit unserer Verbände und Funktionäre sieht, die aus lauter Angst vor den ebenso unfähigen Schützern - die aber bedeutend bessere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen - bei uns im vorauseilenden Gehrosam einknicken und selber immer mehr Restriktionen fordern.

Statt das Angeln und Angler positiv darzustellen und zu vertreten.

Wie gesagt - ich finde das eher weniger lustig, mehr beschämend.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

PS:


> Ein lustiger Aufmacher!


So wirds jedenfalls gelesen ;-)))))


----------



## Gondoschir (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDFS, DAFV oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Amis dürfen nicht auch mal recht haben???



Guter Witz... 
Ein Land, welches seit dem 2. Weltkrieg in weit mehr als 100 Kriegshandlungen verwickelt war. Ein Land, welches anderen Völkern seit Jahrzehnten ihren "Way of life" mit Waffengewalt aufzwingt...
Und dann kommt einer daher und erwähnt das Wort "Recht" im Zusammenhang mit diesem Land. |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Moin

Wie schon im anderen trööt erwähnt,solange bei RTL SAT 1......etc.täglich Petra Nabu und co.zu sehen sind,sowie immer mehr Werbung für Tierschutz Naturschutz....entsteht und der Angler mehr und mehr sagen wir mal ins Abseits rückt,desto mehr wird es dunkel.

Die "Schützer" haben schon lange erkannt das die Medien das Volk "Steuern",das Werbung das Volk lockt...etc.und auf diesen Zug steigen mehr und mehr Organisationen auf.

Selbst von uns Jägern sowie von Wildschweinen Jagdt'en....Jagd allgemein wird öfter im Tv berichtet wie über Angler,.....und dessen handelns,und auch die verschlossene art unsere Verbände sind nicht gerade förderlich.

Dann haben wir die niedrigste Jugenarbeit zum restlichen Europa,und dann kommen noch """"Angler"""" Verbände Vereine....,die andere Angler Vereine..... mit Jugendgruppen beim Jugendangeln anschei.....von wegen Wettkampf...bla bla.

Wenn wir nicht bald die Kurve kriegen und nicht aufhören das typisch Deutsche Wesen auszuleben,wird uns das eines tages ganz gewältig das genick brechen.


|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

moin...

also für mich sind angeln und naturschutz
kein gegensatz.. ..

ich hab nichts gegen engagierten naturschutz
und bin schon lange mitglied  bei greenpeace.

vielleicht sollte man ,anstatt immer die schuld auf 
die sogenannten ominösen "schützer " zu schieben,
mal selbst bei den anglern/verbänden schauen
warum die so eine schlechte öffentlichkeitsarbeit 
bzw. schlechte jugendarbeit hinlegen

??


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

@hans albers:
Hast Du das hier jetzt falsch verstanden?
Genau darum geht es uns doch: Darzustellen, dass wir Angler per se die (besseren) Naturschützer sind!!!

...und dass eben genau "unsere" Verbände da zum großen Teil einfach zu dämlich zu sind.


----------



## hans albers (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

yep

dat is schon klar
(thomas eingansposting)

bezog sich eher auf meinen vorposter direkt
(gründler)

und anglern ,die in naturschützern
pauschalisierend gleich den bösen peta/nabu mann wittern.

greetz
lars


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

*Da scheinen ja einige ein krankhaftes Feindbild zu haben.*
Mit erheblicher Unterstützung des Bayer. Landesfischereiverbandes wurde bei uns ein Gewässerstück renaturiert. Wir freuen uns nun nicht nur über die gelungene Renaturierung sondern auch, weil das von Kindern als Naturspielplatz angenommen wird. Das ist allemal billiger ( und effektiver ) als ein Spielplatz in irgendeinem Wohngebiet. So haben wir das auch dem Bürgermeister gegenüber dargestellt.
Und, was soll's wenn ein Kind ( vergeblich ) versucht ein Fischchen mit dem Kescher zu fangen ???
Aber nun sollen sich einige dieser Kritiker selbst an die Nase fassen:
Fischen ist auf Dauer nur im Einklang mit der Natur möglich.
Die reine Rekordjagd hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun !
Und Wettangeln auch nicht !


----------



## gründler (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



hans albers schrieb:


> yep
> 
> dat is schon klar
> (thomas eingansposting)
> ...


 

Dann lese es nochmal und in ruhe.

Evtl.kommst du dahinter was ich damit meine,aber von wegen: Sch..Petra Nabu....da biste/liegste falsch.

Sondern eher das wir diesen Zug noch kriegen und gleich nutzen wie andere das schon lange tun.

|wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Auch, wenn es wie OT klingt - es passt doch hierher:

Grüne Politik (und da fällt über kurz oder lang auch die Angelfischerei mit rein) wird in Berlin gemacht. Zurück zur Natur, Umwelt schonen, Ressourcen nachhaltig nutzen ... klingt doch super oder?

Und dann sehe ich grad einen Beitrag mit dem Namen "Der Pakt mit dem Panda" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Pakt_mit_dem_Panda), der zunächst erstmal nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun hat aber mal durch die Hintertür zeigt, wie "nachhaltig" die grüne Politik wirklich funktioniert (Stichwort Bioethanol). Und im Lichte dessen, dass man getrost davon ausgehen kann, dass in Berlin und Brüssel mit Sicherheit davon gewusst wird, welche Mittel eingesetzt werden, kann man sich vorstellen, welchen Stellenwert eine Angelfischerei in der gesamtpolitischen Denke einnimmt.

Essentiell? Gar keinen!


----------



## hans albers (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



> Evtl.kommst du dahinter was ich damit meine,aber von wegen: Sch..Petra Nabu....da biste/liegste falsch.
> 
> Sondern eher das wir diesen Zug noch kriegen und gleich nutzen wie andere das schon lange tun.



ah okay... sorry,
hat sich so gelesen...

nichts für ungut...


greetz,

lars


----------



## gründler (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Hans schon ok #h





@Wolkenkrieger guck mal hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=VUkoMh6dXgQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PEEYtPduaE


Ps: Der Film *Home the Movie* ist auch ein schönes beispiel. 

|wavey:


----------



## reno ateportas (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Man kann nur hoffen das die Verbände sich nun endlich an einen Tisch setzten.Das ist doch bekloppt wenn eine Naturschutztorganisation wie Greenpeace Catch and Releas befürwortet wärend die Deutschen Angelverbände sich gegenseitig zerfleischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



			
				 Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:
			
		

> Mit erheblicher Unterstützung des Bayer. Landesfischereiverbandes wurde bei uns ein Gewässerstück renaturiert.


Und, was hat as mit dem Thema hier zu tun, dass deutsche Angerfunktionäre eher daran arbeiten, Menschen - speziell auch gerade Kinder und Jugendliche - durch sinnfreie Prüfungen vom Angeln abzuschrecken statt ihnen das einfach zu emöglichen??



			
				 Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:
			
		

> Und, was soll's wenn ein Kind ( vergeblich ) versucht ein Fischchen mit dem Kescher zu fangen ???
> Aber nun sollen sich einige dieser Kritiker selbst an die Nase fassen:
> Fischen ist auf Dauer nur im Einklang mit der Natur möglich.



Siehe oben:
Warum ist dann gerade der bayrische Verband (neben andern) der stärkste Verfechter davon, Kindern mit bescheuerten Prüfungen zuerstmal den Spass am Angeln zu vermiesen?



			
				 Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:
			
		

> Die reine Rekordjagd hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun !
> Und Wettangeln auch nicht !


Und das  hat beides auch rein gar nix mit Naturschutz zu tun.
Weder Wettangeln (oder das verlogene und heuchlerische VDSF-Pendant "Gemeinschafts-, Hege-, Traditionsfischen" etc) noch Rekordjagd schadet beim Angeln per se der Natur.

Das ist nur die moralisch/ethische Keule, welche die verlogenen  Gutmenschen der Anglerverbände immer wieder schwingen, um weiterhin ihre Verbote durchdrücken zu können und damit auch die Anglerzahl begrenzen (der reine Fisch- und Gewässerneid) und zudem mit Kursen schön Geld verdienen.

Lasst die Menschen angeln, sich in der Natur den Respekt vor dieser und der Kreatur selber erleben und erlernen, statt sie mit Zwangsmaßnahmen davon abzuhalten.

*Unterstützt das mit praktischen Angeboten (mitgehen zum Angeln, Angelgerät verleihen etc.) statt mit sinnlosen Theoriekursen oder Prüfungen.*

Ja, ich weiss, das ist viel verlangt für die unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre der Angler.

Gut, dass man wenigstens bei Greenpeace lesen kann, wie gut das Angeln (*inkl. zurücksetzen von Fischen, explizit erwähnt ;-))* für Menschen, speziell Kinder und Jugendliche ist, und nachfolgend aus besserem Verständnis aus praktischer und freiwilliger Erfahrung auch für die Natur und deren Schutz.


----------



## TheFisherking (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Ein unglaublicher Skandal, das mit dem ersten Video.
Ich habe es auch erstmal auf Facebook gepostet,
damit sich noch mehr Menschen ein Bild der Verlogenheit
des WWF machen können.
Allerdings sind die meisten Peer-Group-Verbände so heuchlerisch.
Ob es der WWF, Greenpeace, Aktionsbündnis Winnenden etc. sind.
Sie schütten (fast) immer das Kind mit dem Bad aus und übertreiben
ihre an und für sich recht guten und unterstützenswerten Ziele maßlos.
Anscheinend kann der Mensch nur eine Sache machen, wenn er sie extremistisch verfolgt und keine andere Sichtweise zuläßt.
Schade, wirklich schade!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Provokante Nachfrage:
*Müssen eigentlich diese kurzsichtigen Anglerfunktionäre eine Prüfung machen, bevor sie Kinder in die Welt setzen dürfen?*

Deren Kinder könnten ja mal angeln gehen wollen und damit der Natur schaden...

Da muss doch der teutsche Angelfunktionäre dann erst mal prüfungsmäßig beweisen - bei der durch den familiären Hintergrund drohenden "Gefahr" - dass er überhaupt  in der Lage ist Kinder so zu erziehen, dass die später der Natur nicht schaden, indem sie vielleicht falsch angeln...............


----------



## Bentham (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Praktische oder theoretische Prüfung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Weder - noch.. 
Statt sinnloser Prüfungen praktische Hilfe und Unterstützung für Anfänger.
Ein weites Aufgabenfeld für Vereine und Verbände, offensiv und positiv darstellbar, mehr Angler, mehr Mitglieder, mehr Kohle, mehr Einfluss in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik wären die "furchtbare" Folge..


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

wir sollten schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben:
Thomas 9904 schreibt:
Warum ist dann gerade der bayrische Verband (neben andern) der stärkste Verfechter davon, Kindern mit bescheuerten Prüfungen zuerstmal den Spass am Angeln zu vermiesen?
Die Wahrheit ist, dass es einen prüfungsfreien Jugendfischereischein gibt.
Das gilt bis zum 18. Lebensjahr.
Danach ist man doch nicht mehr Kind ;-))

 @ Gründler:
soll ich Dein Posting so verstehen, dass nur genehme Meinungen in diesem Forum erwünscht sind ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



			
				Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:
			
		

> wir sollten schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben:
> Thomas 9904 schreibt:
> Warum ist dann gerade der bayrische Verband (neben andern) der stärkste Verfechter davon, Kindern mit bescheuerten Prüfungen zuerstmal den Spass am Angeln zu vermiesen?
> Die Wahrheit ist, dass es einen prüfungsfreien Jugendfischereischein gibt.
> ...



Und Du solltest dann auch richtig zitieren:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und, was hat as mit dem Thema hier zu tun, dass deutsche Angerfunktionäre eher daran arbeiten, *Menschen *- speziell auch gerade Kinder und Jugendliche - durch sinnfreie Prüfungen vom Angeln abzuschrecken statt ihnen das einfach zu emöglichen??



Wenn schon Kinder nicht gefährlich für die Natur sein können, warum muss man sie dann als Erwachsene prüfen - für wen oder was, ausser um die Zahl der Angler zu begrenzen (wie gesagt, Fisch- und Gewässerneid) und um mit Kursen Kohle zu machen.

Was macht Erwachsene gefährlicher für die Natur als "ahnungslose" Kinder beim Angeln?

Und klar schreckt man Kinder ab, wenn die wissen, dass sie nacher eine Prüfung machen müssen - was ja wohl aber auch genau so gewollt ist von den glorreichen "Anglervertretern"..


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Ich habe nicht zitiert, ich habe kopiert.
Du wirst doch wissen was Du schreibst.
Und noch mal: Zumindest in Bayern ist für Kinder und Jugendliche keine Prüfung - weder eine sinnhafte noch eine sinnlose - erforderlich.
Worüber regst Du Dich also auf ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Dann musst Du kopieren lernen, so wärs richtig gewesen.:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und, was hat as mit dem Thema hier zu tun, dass deutsche Angerfunktionäre eher daran arbeiten, Menschen - speziell auch gerade Kinder und Jugendliche - durch sinnfreie Prüfungen vom Angeln abzuschrecken statt ihnen das einfach zu emöglichen??


Du hast schlicht falsch und verkürzt zitiert.

Und worüber ich mich aufrege:
Über die grenzenlose Dummheit der Anglerfunktionäre und Verbände, wieder einmal mehr plastisch dargestellt mit dem Thread hier.

Und klar schreckt man Kinder ab, wenn die wissen, dass sie nacher eine Prüfung machen müssen - was ja wohl aber auch genau so gewollt ist von den glorreichen "Anglervertretern".. 

Statt sinnloser Prüfungen praktische Hilfe und Unterstützung für Anfänger.
Ein weites Aufgabenfeld für Vereine und Verbände, offensiv und positiv darstellbar, mehr Angler, mehr Mitglieder, mehr Kohle, mehr Einfluss in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik wären die "furchtbare" Folge..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

PS:
Warum jammern gleich nochmal so viele Angelvereine über Überalterung und mangelnden Nachwuchs?

Vielleicht, weil man die Kinder schon rechtzeitig abschreckt mit dem ganzen Prüfungswahn, statt sie einfach angeln zu lassen?

Weil man sie lieber auf sinnfreie Prüfungen vorbereitet, statt praktisch mit ihnen angeln zu gehen?

Weil man lieber kleine, gehorsame Bürokratenzöglinge und Schützerlinge hat, statt zukünftige Angler?


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

also gemach gemach:
wir sollten eigentlich beim Thema bleiben:
Aber jetzt mach ich es mal so wie Du: ich zieh mir nur das raus, was mir gerade  passt.
Dein Satz:*Die Einheit der Angler wird es mit einem restriktiven Verband à la VDSF/DAFV nie geben! ( übrigens auch rauskopiert ) ist oberflächlich. 
Die Einheit wird es, ganz gleich mit welchem Verband nie geben.
Da sind einfach die Meinungen zu verschieden !
Und Menschen sind es auch !
Wahrscheinlich Gott-gewollt; sonst wär' es nicht so !
*


----------



## gründler (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Nerfling

Du kannst schreiben wat du willst,aber dein Wing mit dem Zaunpfahl an mich gerichtet hab ich schon verstanden.

Und wie ich dir schonmal schrieb,es gibt sogar Stipper oder wie du sie gern nennst Wettkampfangler die nen Lachsprogramm Mefoprogramm.....etc.praktizieren.

Man muss auch mal den eigen Teller anschauen und nicht nur andere,und man wird feststellen das man das gleiche tut wie andere auch = Haken auswerfen Drillen.....erst danach trennt sich die Spreu.



|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Also wir veranstalten seit Jahren Ferienpassprogramme an denen Kinder und Jugendliche "ohne Schein" an das Angeln herangeführt werden. 2 Kinder mit je einem Erwachsenem Fischereiberechtigten, der ihnen das Wichtigste erklärt und dann wird geangelt. Mittag gibts dann am Wasser zusammen mit den Eltern noch eine ordentliche Brotzeit mit Grill und Lagerfeuer. Der gefangene Fisch wird den Kindern, auf Wunsch küchenfertig mit nach Hause gegeben. Die Nachfrage nach solchen Schnuppertagen ist sehr groß.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

mal Grundsätzliches:
Ich sehe schwarz um mein geliebtes Angeln.
Es passieren Dinge, auf die der einzelne Angler überhaupt keinen Einfluß hat.
Kiesbäncke verschwinden, die Gewässer werden überdingt, Böden erodieren, Spritzmittel werden ins Wasser abgeschwemmt, Blaualgen vermehren sich, bestimmte Fischarten sind vom Aussterben bedroht und und und. 
*Wenn wir diesen Dingen entgegen wirken wollen, brauchen wir einen ( meinetwegen auch zwei ) starke Verbände.*
Können wir das nicht aufhalten, werden wir bereits in absehbarer Zeit mangels Fisch nicht mehr angeln können. 
Man kann nicht alle Umweltsünden durch Besatz ausgleichen ( und das ist jetzt nicht finanziell gemeint ).
Will damit sagen: Nicht der Setzkescher, der lebende Köderfisch, usw. sind der Feind der Angelfischerei !
Und was die Funktionäre anbelangt: Da gibt es halt solche und solche !


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ein lustiger Aufmacher!
> Aber in der Tat ist insbesondere bei Greenpeace, teilweise aber auch bei den anderen "grünen" Verbänden in den letzten Jahren zu beobachten, dass die Angler Stück für Stück aus dem Zielfokus herausrücken und eher die Berufsfischerei und insbesondere die berufliche Meeresfischerei kritisch betrachtet werden. Mit dem Angler als Feind ist kaum Publicity zu machen. Sicher ist das auch dort noch nicht in allen Untergliederungen angekommen, so dass es vor Ort noch ausreichend Konfliktpotenzial gibt. Aber die Angelfischerei wird auf die sich abzeichnende Veränderung reagieren müssen, verliert man doch seinen Lieblingsfeind. Völlig unsinnig war daher die Kampagne gegen die Ausrufung des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres, in der ausgerechnet der VDSF den Vogelschützern "undemokratisches" Verhalten vorgeworfen hat.
> Wohlgemerkt, die Kampagne war unsinnig. Das bedeutet nicht, dass nichts gegen den übermäßigen Frassdruck der Kormorane getan werden müßte.



Mein Lieblingsthema.

Es gibt sie schlicht und einfach nicht, die Horden anglerfeindlicher Natur- und Tierschützer. Das ist ein Gespenst, welches der VDSF gezüchtethat um seine verbohrte Ideologie durchsetzen zu können. 
Es gibt einzelne Anglerhasser und es gibt punktuelles Konfliktpotential an manchen Gewässern oder Gewässerabschnitten.
Unsere schlimmsten Feinde sitzen in unseren eigenen Reihen, und nicht nur bei den Funktionären. Auch die willigen Nachplapperer der " bösen, anglerhassenden Tier- und Umweltschützermafia" gehören da rein. 
Jede Menge Nauturschützer und auch viele Tierschützer angeln selber. 






Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> mal Grundsätzliches:
> Ich sehe schwarz um mein geliebtes Angeln.
> Es passieren Dinge, auf die der einzelne Angler überhaupt keinen Einfluß hat.
> Kiesbäncke verschwinden, die Gewässer werden überdingt, Böden erodieren, Spritzmittel werden ins Wasser abgeschwemmt, Blaualgen vermehren sich, bestimmte Fischarten sind vom Aussterben bedroht und und und.
> ...



Teilweise hast Du Recht. Aber was soll ein Verband da erreichen, der von überwiegend vergreisten und verbohrten Leuten besteht, die weder vom Angeln, noch vom Naturschutz das geringste verstehen?

Ein Verband, der z.B. die Reduzierung des Kormorans als Naturschutz verkaufen will, macht sich lächerlich bis ins Mark. 

Es braucht keinen gemeinsamen Verband, es braucht Profis die sich mit der Materie auskennen.

Sonst nix.


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

@Ossipeter: Wer ist "wir"? Verband oder Verein?
Ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass Vereine sehr wohl was für Kinder und Jugendliche tun, von den Verbänden aber eher weniger kommt.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Du schreibst:
Es braucht keinen gemeinsamen Verband, es braucht Profis die sich mit der Materie auskennen.
Aber: Wer bezahlt die Profis ???


----------



## Zoddl (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

@Toxe
|good:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt sie schlicht und einfach nicht, die Horden anglerfeindlicher Natur- und Tierschützer. Das ist ein Gespenst, welches der VDSF gezüchtethat um seine verbohrte Ideologie durchsetzen zu können.
> Es gibt einzelne Anglerhasser und es gibt punktuelles Konfliktpotential an manchen Gewässern oder Gewässerabschnitten.
> Unsere schlimmsten Feinde sitzen in unseren eigenen Reihen, und nicht nur bei den Funktionären. Auch die willigen Nachplapperer der " bösen, anglerhassenden Tier- und Umweltschützermafia" gehören da rein.
> Jede Menge Nauturschützer und auch viele Tierschützer angeln selber.


Dann täte es mich aber interessieren, an welchen durch den z.B. NABU (etc.) gekauften und bepflegten Gewässern der Angler ein gern gesehener Zeitgenosse ist? Viele werden das nicht sein... 
... sofern man sich überhaupt den heiligen geschützten Boden nähern darf.

Wahrscheinlich sollte man hier zwischen aktiven Natur- und Tierschützern und deren "oberen Vertretern" unterscheiden. Die Links von gründler zu diesem Thema sind da wirklich sehr recht informativ...


----------



## Blauzahn (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

„Lieber tot als rot“
(Hat seinen Ursprung im WW2 und wurde im kalten Krieg ein Slogan der Antikommunisten.)

Mehr fällt mir zum Startpost nicht ein....

Bitte nicht verwechseln mit:
Alle die den Sinn der Threaderöffnung nicht verstehen 
sind Kommunisten...|wavey:

Guten Hunger
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Es gibt Trööts da schaut man drüber und es gibt Trööts wie diese, wo man einfach die Finger nich still halten kann....
> 
> 
> Thomas... Kannste mir mal sagen wie Du dazu kommst einen solchen Trööt zu eröffnen, nur weil irgendwo die Worte " *Fische angeln und wieder freisetzen*" vorkommt.....?
> ...




Das ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst?

Ja selbstverständlich springen wir da auf, weil es haargenau das impliziert, was wir von Anbeginn an fordern. Kinder in die Natur und vor allem ans Wasser. Nirgendwo kann man so viel und intensiv lernen, wie beim angeln. Da gehört nicht nur das Beobachten der Natur zu, sondern auch und insbesondere die Jagd, die sich logischerweise bei Kindern nicht auf die Jagd mit Schußwaffen beziehen kann. Doch Angeln berührt die gleichen Instinkte und Emotionen. Lernen, dass man töten muss, was man essen will, aber dass man nicht alles essen muss, was man fängt. Und genau das Gegenteil vertritt der VDSF. 

Da müssen wir doch wohl nicht über diskutieren.  



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Du schreibst:
> Es braucht keinen gemeinsamen Verband, es braucht Profis die sich mit der Materie auskennen.
> Aber: Wer bezahlt die Profis ???



Na der Verband natürlich. Alleine der Stand auf der grünen Woche hat mehr gekostet, als die Hilfe eines Profis, der ja nicht fest angestellt sein muss. Man kann Gutachten und Studien in Auftrag geben oder Beraterverträge schließen.
Man kann sehr viel machen um professionelle Lobbyarbeit zu bekommen. Und ich wär auch gerne bereit, dafür den doppelten oder dreifachen Verbandsbeitrag zu zahlen. Jedoch nicht in solchen Stümperverbänden wir wir sie jetzt haben. 




Blauzahn schrieb:


> „Lieber tot als rot“
> (Hat seinen Ursprung im WW2 und wurde im kalten Krieg ein Slogan der Antikommunisten.)
> 
> Mehr fällt mir zum Startpost nicht ein....
> ...




Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass man sich lieber von Verbandsschergen über den Tisch ziehen lässt, als einzugestehen, dass ein Naturschutzverband etwas völlig richtiges getan hat. Etwas, wozu unsere Verbände jedenfalls nicht in der Lage sind.

Dass sich ein Herr Volborn vom VDSF Verband SH mit einem Herrn Apel ( Präsident des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes) verbündet, um eine von der Politik angestrebte Erweiterung des Touristenscheins zu verhindern, und dass dieser Herr Apel tatsächlich und erklärt ein fanatischer Anglerhasser ist, wurde hier jedoch kaum zur Kenntniss genommen.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Ossipeter: Wer ist "wir"? Verband oder Verein?
> Ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass Vereine sehr wohl was für Kinder und Jugendliche tun, von den Verbänden aber eher weniger kommt.



Unser Verein, wir werden aber sehr gut in der Jugendarbeit vom Mittelfränkischen Verband unterstützt.
http://www.fv-mfr.de/Fischereiverband_Mittelfranken/Jugend.html
Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Dann täte es mich aber interessieren, an welchen durch den z.B. NABU (etc.) gekauften und bepflegten Gewässern der Angler ein gern gesehener Zeitgenosse ist? Viele werden das nicht sein...
> ... sofern man sich überhaupt den heiligen geschützten Boden nähern darf.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sollte man hier zwischen aktiven Natur- und Tierschützern und deren "oberen Vertretern" unterscheiden. Die Links von gründler zu diesem Thema sind da wirklich sehr recht informativ...



Bitte unterscheide Konkurrenz um Ressourcen und Anglerhass. 

Wenn ein Gewässer zu verpachten/Verkaufen ist, dann tummeln sich da meist mehrere Interessenten. Auch nicht selten mehrere Anglervereine. Aber nur einer kriegt den Zuschlag. 
Und leider haben die Naturschützer einen Gesellschaftspolitischen Vorteil, der nicht selten auch gegenüber dem Geld zieht.
Leider bezieht sich in dem Fall darauf, dass die Verbände es bis heute nicht geschafft haben, einen Schulterschluß mit den Naturschützern hinzubekommen. Und das liegt nicht an den Naturschützern, sondern am inkompetenten Verhalten der Verbände. 

In der Tat jedoch gibt es auch bei den Naturschützern erhebliche Diskrepanzen zwischen den Funktionären und der Basis. Denn die Funktionäre dort sind von der Basis fast soweit entfernt wie die der Angler. 

Aber das führt hier zu weit. Dafür habe ich extra den Naturschutztrööt aufgemacht, da kann man in die Tiefe diskutieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Unser Verein, wir werden aber sehr gut in der Jugendarbeit vom Mittelfränkischen Verband unterstützt.
> http://www.fv-mfr.de/Fischereiverband_Mittelfranken/Jugend.html
> Gruß Peter



Peter, in Vereinen wird auch unsagbar viel für Naturschutz getan, aber die Verbandsschergen können damit nicht Öffentlichkeitswirksam umgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



> Unser Verein, wir werden aber sehr gut in der Jugendarbeit vom Mittelfränkischen Verband unterstützt.


Wenn die Grundhaltung der Verbände ist, Angelwillige zuerstmal mit dem ganzen Bürokratie- und Prüfungsschaiss aus Gewässer- und Fischneid und wegen der Kurse zum Kohlemachen abzuschrecken, muss man sich natürlich um die paar Verbleibenden auch besser kümmern, wenn man nicht ganz untergehen will...

Besser wäre es, wenn man auf Grund vernünftiger Haltung und Gesetze auf solche Alibigeschichten nicht angewiesen wäre.

Nicht vorhandene oder bestensfalls mangelhafte bis ungenügende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist da nur die Sahnehaube auf dem verdorbenen, vom Kopf her stinkenden Verbandsfisch.....


----------



## bacalo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Deutschland - ein Wintermärchen.

Sagt´einmal Männer´s (und Frauen) hier im Sch´land gibt es wohl tatsächlich nur  
entweder   ./.         oder ????????????
Getreu dem Motto, wer sich zuerst (aufeinanderzu) bewegt, hat verloren.

Irgendwie und sowieso müssen in diesem Fall wie schon so oft, die Jenigen - also die Basis - die Suppe auslöffeln, die lediglich am Wasser und in der Stille der Natur von all den Anforderungen des Berufs-/Eheleben usw. mal eben "l.m.a.A." (´türlich im stillen) sagen wollen.

Irgendwie wie Trapatoni:
"Flasche leer - habe fertig"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



> Getreu dem Motto, wer sich zuerst (aufeinanderzu) bewegt, hat verloren.


Wir versuchens immer wieder auch im Guten - den Ausgang kannst Du dir ja denken..
Beispiel:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Den ganzen OT-Kram wieder in den passenden Thread veschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809


----------



## Niersfischer (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

N´abend,

also bei uns in NRW stimmen die Rahmenbedingungen weitgehenst, um seinen Nachwuchs ans Wasser zu befördern.

Meine 7-jährige ist jetzt schon immer mit Feuereifer dabei. Kein Gesetz hindert sie. Förderung erhält sie von mir. Und da liegt auch schon der Haken.

Vor meiner Erklärung sei mir der Gedanke gegönnt: Geht es um Förderung von Kindern oder um C&R-Freigabe seitens Greenpeace? Vermischt sich mir zu sehr und das eine scheint dem anderen zu dienen.

Auf die Kinder bezogen jedoch dies: Nicht der Verband und auch nicht Greenpeace ist für das Erleben der Natur verantwortlich, sondern ich. GGf. auch die Mama.

Aus unseren Vereinsunterlagen recherchiere ich, dass früher fast jeder Vater seinen Filius mit ans Wasser genommen hat. Papa und Sohn waren immer direkt untereinander in den alten Mitgliederlisten aufgeführt. Heute gibt es diese Namensdoppler nur noch selten. Dies liegt vermutlich am Karrierewillen/ bzw. -druck der Eltern. Heute können es sich Eltern vermutlich kaum leisten ihre Sprosse mit zum Angeln zu nehmen, weil der alte Herr dafür keine Zeit mehr hat. Berufliche Verpflichtung geht in diesen harten Zeiten nun mal vor Heranführung an die Natur oder Mitnahme zum Angeln. Dort liegt der Missstand. Den Verband mag ich nur in zweiter Instanz dafür heran ziehen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

@niersfischer  Das ist ein Aspekt, der mir so noch garnicht ins Bewusstsein gekommen ist .... aber mit dem hast du wahrscheinlich ziemlich Recht !!!!  
Aber leider ist das halt eines der wenigen Beispiele, wo den oder die Verbände die Schuld nur in zweiter Reihe trifft !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



> Auf die Kinder bezogen jedoch dies: Nicht der Verband und auch nicht Greenpeace ist für das Erleben der Natur verantwortlich, sondern ich. GGf. auch die Mama.


Stimmt - wenn das aber nicht mehr wie z. B. in meiner Jugend möglich ist, indem man einfach auch alleine als Jugendlicher rauskann, sondern das alles nur unter der ethisch/moralischen Keule der von Anglen bezahlten Naturschutzverbände unter Aufsicht oder noch besser gleich nur mit entsprechenden Lehr- oder Lerninhalten, der keinem Kind oder Jugendlichen Respekt vor Natur oder Kreatur beibringen, sondern nur weiteren Abscheu gegen bevormundendete Erwachsene.

Will man das weiterhin - die Entfremdung vor Natur und Kreatur -  muss man natürlich unser Verbände dabei weiter unterstützen.


----------



## Niersfischer (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Man Thomas,

habe drei Mal lesen müssen. Satzbau gibt´s auch in _einfach_. |supergri (sorry, die Spitze war nötig)

Dein und mein Einzelfall können nicht wegweisend sein. Ergo außen vor.

Mein Kind bekommt auch seine Lehr- und Lerneinheiten. Früh, fürwahr und von mir, um so besser geht sie mal lächelnd durch ´ne Prüfung, sollte es diese dann noch geben.

Nochmal: Die Entfremdung besorge ich, nicht der Verband.

Wenn ein Elternteil wert auf naturnahe Erziehung legt, wird es geschehen. Die Verantwortung kann ich nicht in andere Hände legen. Die Fortführung schon.


----------



## Gemini (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Bei deinem ganzen Verbandsbashing besteht hier in diesem 
konkreten Fall die ausserordentlich konkrete Gefahr dass du 
einigen engagierten Jugendbetreuern gehörig auf den Schlips 
trittst, Thomas.

In welchen anderen Vereinen werden Kinder und Jugendliche 
so nah an die Natur herangeführt wie in Angelvereinen?
In den Vereinen opfern viele Mitglieder einiges an Freizeit um 
das von dir geforderte zu bewerkstelligen. Unter Aufsicht, aber 
das finde ich – als Vater – eigentlich sehr richtig. 

Ich war die letzten 3 Tage mit meiner Tochter zw. 45 Minuten 
und 1.5 Stunden am Wasser, in der Natur. 
Will ich, dass die Kleine wenn sie sagen wir mal 11, 12, 13 ist 
an dem abgelegenen Gewässer alleine rumspringt? 
Nein, will ich bestimmt nicht.

Die Ursache warum es heute nicht mehr möglich, bzw. von den 
Erziehungsberechtigten gewünscht ist dass Kinder ohne Begleitung 
in der Walachei rumturnen ist nicht bei *deinen* Verbänden zu suchen. 
Ich finds ja amüsant, aber hör doch mal auf dir so merkwürdige 
Argumente zusammenzubasteln


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> also bei uns in NRW stimmen die Rahmenbedingungen weitgehenst, um seinen Nachwuchs ans Wasser zu befördern.
> 
> ...





cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @niersfischer  Das ist ein Aspekt, der mir so noch garnicht ins Bewusstsein gekommen ist .... aber mit dem hast du wahrscheinlich ziemlich Recht !!!!
> Aber leider ist das halt eines der wenigen Beispiele, wo den oder die Verbände die Schuld nur in zweiter Reihe trifft !!!
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Nein, an allererster Stelle.

Tut mir Leid, aber Eure Denke ist zu eng, denn ihr geht nur von Euch aus.

Früher, ja da stimmte Euer Beispiel noch. Hat mein Vater auch gemacht. Ich wollte gerne angeln, er wollte mich vom Schwarzangeln entwöhnen.
Also ist er zum Amt, hat sich einen Fischereischein gekauft, und ist mit mir angeln gefahren. 

Was wäre gewesen, hätte er wie heute dazu erst einen Kurs und dann eine Prüfung ablegen müssen ? 

Nun, ziemlich sicher hätte meiner auch das noch gemacht, aber wer macht sowas heute ? 

Papa muss heutzutage nicht nur den inneren Schweinehund besiegen um den Nachwuchs ans Wasser zu kutschieren, Nein, er muss auch noch diese blödsinnige Prüfung, und je nach BL auch noch einen Zwangsvorbereitungskurs besuchen, um mit seinem Filius gemeinsam angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Stralsund (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - wenn das aber nicht mehr wie z. B. in meiner Jugend möglich ist, indem man einfach auch alleine als Jugendlicher rauskann, sondern das alles nur unter der ethisch/moralischen Keule der von Anglen bezahlten Naturschutzverbände unter Aufsicht oder noch besser gleich nur mit entsprechenden Lehr- oder Lerninhalten, der keinem Kind oder Jugendlichen Respekt vor Natur oder Kreatur beibringen, sondern nur weiteren Abscheu gegen bevormundendete Erwachsene.
> 
> Will man das weiterhin - die Entfremdung vor Natur und Kreatur -  muss man natürlich unser Verbände dabei weiter unterstützen.



|kopfkrat ;+ #c
Vielleicht kann sich mal ein Jugendlicher dazu äußern. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass Jugendliche Abscheu gegen bevormundete Erwachsene haben oder sich weniger respektvoll vor der Natur verhalten als "alte" Angler.
Gerade die alte Generation, die noch als "Jugendliche alleine rauskonnten", benimmt sich teils respektloser als die heutigen geprüften Jugendlichen (Herzstich? Betäubung?? Mindestmaße??? Schonzeit????).

Die "Entfremdung von Natur und Kreatur" den Verbänden zuschieben zu wollen ist lächerlich. Die Ursache ist eher im digitalen Zeitalter zu suchen. Es gibt halt viel mehr mediale Alternativen zum Angeln als noch vor 20 Jahren und auch Papa ist nicht mehr so oft mit Sohnemann in der Natur beim Angeln unterwegs.

Wo ist das Problem, dass Anglerverbände auch Naturschutzverbände sind bzw. sein wollen? Finde ich gut und sollte in jeder Satzung stehen!


----------



## Niersfischer (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

Ralle,

ich bitte dich, die Prüfung ist Pille-Palle. Dein Groll gegen sie soll nicht Gegenstand sein.

Ein Heranführen an die Natur geht ohne Prüfung, ohne Verband und auch ohne Angeln. Dafür brauche ich kein Greenpeace, keinen NaBu  oder sonst wen. ICH führe mein Kind an oder ich lasse es an die Playstation, an den TV oder gehe mit ihm raus. ICH baue Kautzröhren, sammle Lurche, baue Trockenmauern. ICH, niemand anderes ... und sie ist begeistert dabei. Versäume ich dies, hilft mir auch keine Scheinfreiheit weiter. 

Das Interesse für´s Angeln kommt, wenn es soll, von alleine. Wird sie keine Angelerin, Pech gehabt, sie hat die Natur dennoch an der Backe.


----------



## Stralsund (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> ich bitte dich, die Prüfung ist Pille-Palle. Dein Groll gegen sie soll nicht Gegenstand sein.
> 
> ...



|good: So ist es! Es sind immernoch die Eltern, die ihre Kinder erziehen und keine Anglerverbände! Wenn von Kleinauf der Bezug zur Natur fehlt, kann man Jugendliche mit kostenlosen Fischereischeinen bombardieren, es wird sich kein Interesse einstellen. Für Angel-Interessierte ist die Pille-Palle-Prüfung auch kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> ich bitte dich, die Prüfung ist Pille-Palle. Dein Groll gegen sie soll nicht Gegenstand sein.
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann man Kinder auch ohne Angeln an die Natur heranführen. Aber Angeln ist eine ganz hervorragende Möglichkeit, Kinder überhaupt dafür zu interessieren. 
Und da unsere Verbände nun mal Anglerverbände sind (sein sollten) haben sie verdammtnochmal alles erdenkliche dafür zu tun, dass jeder der angeln möchte, das unbürokratisch und ohne Hemmschwelle auch tun kann.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

@ ralle24 Deinen vorletzten Beitrag verschieben wegen offtopic |supergri
Hast schon Recht, aber wenn ich sehe, was an Anglern aus meinen Jahrgängen 62,63,64 an Anglern übrig geblieben ist, und noch viel schlimmer, wie wenig dneue Angelinteressierte DIE hinterlaßen haben, macht das schon nachdenklich ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Stralsund schrieb:


> |good: So ist es! Es sind immernoch die Eltern, die ihre Kinder erziehen und keine Anglerverbände! Wenn von Kleinauf der Bezug zur Natur fehlt, kann man Jugendliche mit kostenlosen Fischereischeinen bombardieren, es wird sich kein Interesse einstellen. Für Angel-Interessierte ist die Pille-Palle-Prüfung auch kein Beinbruch.



Es geht nicht um Erziehung, sondern um lernen. Und darum, dafür die Voraussetzungen zu schaffen. 

Und Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell man ein Interesse wecken kann.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> Ein Heranführen an die Natur geht ohne Prüfung, ohne Verband und auch ohne Angeln. Dafür brauche ich kein Greenpeace, keinen NaBu  oder sonst wen...



richtig. es gibt aber auch jugendliche, die auf heranführung verzichten müssen. ich kenn da so einen trupp. hab die am wasser getroffen, voller abenteuerlust und aufmerksamkeit für das, was am/im wasser abgeht. leider mit handleine. 
hab die auf konsequenzen aufmerksam gemacht - und worauf sie achten sollen, um nicht erwischt zu werden.

es ist gut, wenn herangeführt wird, ich finde es ganz schlecht, wenn herangehen (im jugendlichen alter) an fragwürdigen vorschriften scheitert.
haben wir nicht obst gemopst, schwarzgeangelt, feuerchen gemacht...?
ich wäre nie zum fischen gekommen mit all den regeln und vereinsmeiereien. tut doch nicht immer so, als ob "ohne fischereischein" der untergang des abendlandes droht.


----------



## Niersfischer (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Erziehung, sondern um lernen. Und darum, dafür die Voraussetzungen zu schaffen.
> 
> Und Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell man ein Interesse wecken kann.



Ganz langsam!

Ist Erziehung nicht lernen? Sind die Voraussetzungen nicht die Erziehung?

Und JA, durch Vorleben, wecke ich Interessen.

Wo war denn jetzt der Widerspruch?


----------



## Stralsund (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

tut doch nicht immer so, als ob "*mit* fischereischein" der untergang des abendlandes droht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> Ganz langsam!
> 
> Ist Erziehung nicht lernen? Sind die Voraussetzungen nicht die Erziehung?
> 
> ...



Erziehung und lernen können zusammenhängen, müssen aber nicht. Erziehendes lernen ist etwas anderes als Selbsterfahrung.
Und dafür muss es einen entspechenden Freiraum geben.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...wo irgendwelche Molche oder Libellen ihr Unwesen treiben...



passt ja prima zu deinem "nur"-fisch.

"irgendwelche treiben ihr Unwesen"

tolles verständnis von natur, nicht satisfaktionsfähig.
tschuldigung, korrigiere mich:
worüber reden wir eigentlich?
vielleicht über "nur"-fische, die ihr unwesen treiben?
echt, wir beide haben so kein thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



			
				Jose schrieb:
			
		

> richtig. es gibt aber auch jugendliche, die auf heranführung verzichten müssen. ich kenn da so einen trupp. hab die am wasser getroffen, voller abenteuerlust und aufmerksamkeit für das, was am/im wasser abgeht. leider mit handleine.
> hab die auf konsequenzen aufmerksam gemacht - und worauf sie achten sollen, um nicht erwischt zu werden.
> 
> es ist gut, wenn herangeführt wird, ich finde es ganz schlecht, wenn herangehen (im jugendlichen alter) an fragwürdigen vorschriften scheitert.
> ...


Naja, dass heute vieles überreguliert und nicht nur beim Angeln, ist leider so.

Mein Vorwurf an unsere Verbände ist eben, das noch zu fördern, statt gegen unsinnige Reglementierungen vorzugehen.

Ja, auch ich hab als "Schwarzfischer" angefangen...

Und - noch viel "schlimmer": 
Sogar richtig gewildert..

Es war zwar immer richtig klasse, wenn ich mit meinem Dad zur Jagd gehen durfte, egal ob Ansitz oder auf Drück- und Treibjagden..

Man lernte viel und bekam viel mit - ABER (vielleicht sollten alle mal dran denken, dass sie auch mal jünger bzw. minderjährig waren):
Das allergeilste war es, selber Schlingen zu legen, bzw. alleine und widerrechtlich mit Pfeil und Bogen auf Hasen anzusitzen.

Ohne Beaufsichigung oder Bevormundung.. 

Und ja, sie haben mich auch erwischt....

Statt großer Strafen oder Strafpredigten wude ich einfach mit in die Jagd vor Ort eingebunden. 
Es wurde gezeigt, erklärt, gemacht getan, ich wurde sozusagen abgeholt, wo ich stand - als kleiner Wilderer...

So konnte ich selber durch erleben lernen, warum es besser ist, ein Tier zu schiessen statt Schlingen zu legen.

Dass Jagd eben weit mehr ist, als nur anzusitzen oder auf einer Drück/Treibjagd dabeizusein.

Nicht durch Bevormundung, sondern durch die mir gegebene Möglichkeit des aktiven Mitmachens.

Vom Hochsitzbau bis zur Winterfütterung, von der Hundeausbildung bis zum anlegen von Futteräckern. 

Ich war immer gerne gesehen, ich wurde aber nie gezwungen  - und nie belehrt oder bevormundet. 
Lernen durch vorleben, das war wohl mein Glück, das erleben zu dürfen.

Dass ich dann letztlich beim Angeln hängen blieb, war mit der Kochausbildung dann schlicht eine Zeitfrage wegen der zeitlich nicht zu schaffenden Jägerprüfung neben Arbeit und Ausbildung als Koch.

*Und um damit wieder den Kreis zum Angeln zu schliessen:*

*Es gibt viel wirklich gute Jugendarbeit und viele gerade in diesem Bereich engagierte Leute in den Vereinen.

Die mit viel Mühe versuchen das, was Verbände und Gesetzgeber angerichtet haben, einigermaßen wieder hinzubiegen.*

Gerade dieses Zitat aus der Buchvorstellung ist für mich mehr als gut nachvollziehbar:


			
				Greenpeace-Magazin schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Kinder hätten heute Angst im Zusammenhang mit der Umwelt, weil sie von Erwachsenen und Medien oft entweder als gefährlich oder als bedroht dargestellt werde


Gerade weil durch die Entfremdung von der Natur durch moralisch/ethische Überhöhung - auch und gerade sowohl durch Naturschutz- wie Anglerverbände - viele Jugendliche damit rechnen müssen (je nach Alter auch deren Eltern), für Dinge vor den Kadi gezerrt zu werden, welche in meiner Jugend nicht nur normal waren, sondern die letztlich dazu geführt haben, Natur und Kreatur aus eigenem Erleben heraus mit anderen Augen zu sehen und vor allem zu respektieren.

Ich plädiere weiss Gott nicht dafür, dass "Frösche aufblasen" zum Massensport werden soll, aber dafür, die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen.

In Hamburg hätte man z. B. Schwierigkeiten, mit mehr als 8 Jugendlichen gemeinsam angeln zu gehen, weil man das dann beim dortigen Verband vorher rechtzeitig als Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden müsste.

In Baden-Württemberg könnte man zwar ein Zeltlager mit interessierten Jugendlichen zum Angeln machen (sofern diese einen entsprechenden Schein hätten), müsste dann aber mit dem Angeln 1 Stunde nach meteorologischem Sonnenuntergang aufhören zu angeln - die Begeisterung darüber bei den Jugendlichen kann man sich vorstellen..

In Niedersachsen könnte man zwar mit den Jugendlichen angeln gehen, dürfte aber Fische nicht hältern - obwohl es gerade auch für die Jugendlichen immer ein Anreiz mit ist, ihre Fänge auch zu vergleichen und sich da zu messen.

In Thüringen werden am Angeln interessierte Kinder vom dortigen Verband (DAV/VANT) als Barbaren und Spassangler öffentlich gebrandmarkt - genau der richtige Weg, um mehr Angler in die Vereine zu bekommen.


Und genau hier ist für mich der Ansatz:
*Weg mit solch blödsinnigen, oft von den Verbänden geforderten oder nicht bekämpften Restriktionen, die in keinster Weise auch nur ansatzweise irgendwas mit Schutz von Natur oder Kreatur zu tun haben.*

Statt dessen allen am Angeln interessierten Menschen (insbesondere den Jugendlichen und Kindern) in der Praxis zeigen, was Angeln bedeutet, wie man beim Angeln eben auch respektvoll mit der Natur und Kreatur umgeht.

Weil das ohne Zwang durch vorleben und Hilfestellung eben auch anders angenommen wird, als beim büffeln theoretischer Inhalte für eine Prüfung, die eh nach der Prüfung gleich wieder vergessen sind.
Dazu passend vom Ferkelfahnder im aktuellen Magazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rkelfahnder-urlaub-in-ovp-orte-vor-polen.html

*Daher auch meine Forderung bezüglich der Fusion:
Ohne Festschreiben grundsätzlicher angelpolitischer Ziele und Inhalte kann das eben nix werden.*

Wenn aber Verbände hergehen würden und z. B. einen solchen Artikel vom Greenpeace-Magazin - wie hier im Eingangsposting vorgestellt - als willkommene Grundlage nehmen würden, um zum einen den Kampf gegen die bürokratischen Hürden (je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich) aufzunehmen und klarzumachen, dass Angeln eben explizit dazu dienen kann, Menschen an die Natur heranzuführen und Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur zu fördern, gerade (und auch nur) wenn dies nicht überreglementiert ist.

Und dann zum anderen die Vereine dabei unterstützen würde, gute Angebote zu schaffen, mit denen man diesen Interessierten Hilfe in der Praxis anbieten kann, um ihnen ein vernünftiges Verhalten am Wasser durch vorleben und praktische Hilfestellung zu zeigen statt sinnlosem Theoriebüffeln.

Dazu ist es z. B. heute auch kein Problem mehr, Netzwerke zu schaffen, mittels derer man z. B. Interessierten Angelgerät zum ausleihen für den Anfang über die Vereine bieten kann, wo man zeigt, wie man Knoten bindet, ohne dass da der Fisch nachher abreisst und verludert, wie man Fische sorgsam vom Haken löst und  vernünftig abschlägt oder zurücksetzt, indem man für Angelinteressierte Urlaube, Wochenenden oder Freizeiten organisiert etc. - *das alles wird sicherlich viel mehr und auch letztlich positiver in Anspruch genommen werden als Kröten über die Strasse zu tragen, Nistkästen aufzustellen oder statt gemeinsam zu angeln dann Naturschutzfragen als "Wettkampf" zu beantworten wie beim letzten VDSF-Jugend"angeln"..*

Und dann, wenn die Interessierten begriffen haben, wie toll Angeln ist, wird man auch viel leichter vermitteln können, dass eben gesunde Gewässer auch einen gewissen Schutz brauchen - nicht aber vor, sondern für die Menschen.

Dass das alles weder einfach noch schnell gehen wird, ist vollkommen klar - wenn man aber die Verbände so weitermachen lässt, mit der aus Fisch- und Gewässerneid und dem Kohlemachen entstandenen Restriktionismus, wird sich da eben nichts ändern, sondern die Angler auch in der Öffentlichkeit als reine Besitzstandswahrer (mein Gewäser, mein Fisch) dastehen - und da wird es immer schwierig sein, gegenüber Politik, Gesellschaft uind Medien vernünftig zu argumentieren.

Klarzumachen dass Angeln eine tolle Sache ist - und weder gefährlich für die Natur noch etwas, wofür man sich schämen muss - die Naturverbundenheit und damit auch den Schutz der Natur als solches fördert und gerade das Nutzen der Gewässer der beste Schutz ist (wenn man das nicht aufs Vögelbeobachten reduziert haben will), das wäre die Aufgabe der Verbände, so etwas mit professioneller Öffentlichkeitsarbeit voranzutreiben.

Und würde dann sowohl besser ankommen in der Öffentlichkeit wie es dann auch leichter vermittelbar wäre, Restriktionen abzubauen bzw. zukünftige zu verhindern.

*Man kann natürlich auch so weitermachen wie jetzt, Angler als gefährlich für die Natur darstellen und sich dann drüber wundern, wo all die vielen Restriktionen und Verbote herkommen...*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

War wohl etws zu viel Schutz - ist mir zwischendurch auch noch der Computer abgeschmiert...

Habe die direkte Naturschutzdiskussion in den dafür passenden Thread verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> die Prüfung ist Pille-Palle




Erkläre das mal denen die einfach nur mal angeln gehen wollen, und erstmal ein halbes Jahr warten müssen, bis sie die Prüfung machen dürfen. 
Bis dahin haben sie das Interesse verloren, oder können nach der Prüfung immer noch nicht angeln. Die Prüfung, ist der grösste Hinderungsgrund, für ganz viel Menschen, angeln zu gehen. 

Ich gehörte auch zu denen bis zum 25 Lebensjahr lieber an die Maas zum Angeln gefahren sind, weil man mich dort einfach machen lassen hat. 
Und mein Bruder weigert sich bis heute die Prüfung zu machen. 
Auch habe ich mind. 20 Kollegen, die gerne auch mal Angeln gehen wollen, aber Prüfungsscheu sind. 

Die Prüfung gehört Abgeschafft, lieber gestern wie morgen.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (15. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



Niersfischer schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> also bei uns in NRW stimmen die Rahmenbedingungen weitgehenst, um seinen Nachwuchs ans Wasser zu befördern.
> 
> ...


 Seh ich genauso.
Gerade Kinder, und ich meine Kinder und nicht Jugendliche, machen sich über irgendwelche Prüfungen noch keine Gedanken!!! Deshalb seh ichs absolut nicht das diese sich durch später kommende Prüfungen vom erleben in der Natur abbringen lassen. In unserer Jugendgruppe im Verein werden die zukünftigen Angler per Mundpropaganda quasi angeworben. Angeworben ist zwar nicht der richtige Ausdruck aber die Kids kommen aus Neugier und können dann einmal "Schnupperangeln" und sehr viele bleiben dann dabei.
Prüfung hin oder her. Daran liegt es wohl kaum das der Nachwuchs angeblich ausbleibt.
Gruß    Rolf
P.S. @ Thomas 
Schreib doch bitte mal deine Texte einfacher so das ich diese nicht immer zweimal lesen muß um sie zu verstehen


----------



## Jose (15. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> ...Gerade Kinder, und ich meine Kinder und nicht Jugendliche, machen sich über irgendwelche Prüfungen noch keine Gedanken!!!...



ist wohl richtig.
aber, verdammt nochmal, wieso gerate ich in tausend nöte, wenn, wie gestern, sich auf der buhne eine kinderschar um uns sammelt (alle hatten ruten dabei, mit der montage haperte es allerdings), damit wir ihnen zeigen, wie angeln geht?

muss ich als angler alle winkelparagraphen kennen, um rechtssicher (nicht nur für mich sondern auch für die kids) kindern am wasser ihrem enthusiasmus für "fische fangen" = "naturabenteuer" genügen zu können?

fühlt ihr das denn gar nicht, wie eng uns der gürtel bereits geschnürt wurde?

was behörden machen zu ihrer existenzsicherung, geschenkt, aber müssen denn vereine noch zur verbandsparade antreten und zu allem nicken?

hab als schwarzangler angefangen - werde wohl als solcher enden mit den fusionierten und kalibrierten 'anglervertretungen'.

ich mach den zeltinger:
"...Dries jet op dä Dress, 
sinn zo, dat de keine vun dä Arschlöcher sist..."


----------



## TheFisherking (18. September 2011)

*AW: Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV*

So sind Verbände nunmal. Ist im Sport das Gleiche, wo nur Funktionäre profitieren. Die einfachen Mitglieder werden regelmäßig verraten :-/


----------

